# No access to financial Apps



## VeraP (Feb 26, 2020)

Recently, I rooted my Samsung Galaxy smartphone using Samsung Odin running on Nougat and it was sucessful. After a few days of having root access, I tried to open my money transferring the app to transfer some money. The app did not allow me to access and got "you cannot use service".Perhaps, this is becuse of root access. But, I need root access and do not want to unroot. Is there a way to use both tasks at once?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Right now, I don't think you can. Apps are now being designed to detect Rooting and automatically get disabled (even if the app has worked before).

What I do is do a clean load of the Rom, Root, perform all the activities I need and disable Root again. Then install banking and other Apps which are finicky about root. (Sometimes apps are configured to detect other Root dependent functions, such as power menu, or any such functions)

If this also does not work, reinstall the ROM from scratch, install Magisk and use root cloak and this could also work. This is a trial and error knowing which apps trigger the root warning.

That said, remember, *All of these actions if not done properly can brick your phone, so read the documentation, perform your due diligence and do these actions at your own risk*


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

To add, which root management app are you using? I use SuperSU, and I have such an app that doesn't allow usage when superuser is enabled. All I do is disable superuser, use the app to make transactions, then re-enable superuser when done. You can try doing the same and see if it works. I tried Magisk for root cloaking, but I removed it for some reason that I can't remember now. Will update why Magisk didn't work for me if I remember. I'm also on nougat 7.1, but not using a Samsung.


----------

